# Iso-pod ID



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi, found these iso-pods (?) while re-doing a tank. I suspect they hitched a ride on a branch I used in the viv, or were part of a collection of sweepings. Either way, they populated the viv pretty well!
Anyone have an ID? Or experience with these?
















Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Looks like a small pill bug. The frogs won't eat 'em but they are a good janitor for the tank. Flip over a rock or log when it warms up a bit and they're everywhere. They are detritovores.

Mike


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

It's some kind of wood lice.
Check this out:
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/hosted_sites/woodlice/page008.html

Luke


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Appears to be Porcellio sp. (sowbug). Frogs will eat the juvies. The adults will to a good job at cleaning up detritus.

Most obvious difference between these and Armadillidium (pillbugs) is that Armadillidium roll up into a tight ball. Porcellio do not.


----------

